# whats one duck you won't shoot/hate???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I won't shoot a goldeneye!!! hate those things,, I always see them on a certain channel and they just sit there and then dive...can't stand them even though I think they look neat..my buddy casey says, "If I go a whole year without shooting a goldeneye than its been a good season." some people like them,, I don't mind buffleheads at all but just somethin about stupid goldeneys!! just curious what other peoples birds are, and if some of you say widgeon to provoke me than well played!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Coot and Mergansers.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

it use to be teal! when i was growing up with my dad and his friend they always had us kids pass on the teal. said they were to small, waste of a shell. now that iam older i dont mind shooting up good flocks of teal if that is what is working. i still pass on them alot though.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I will not shoot shovelers or ruddy ducks...just too easy...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

In Louisiana it was do'gis (doegree) or as you guys call them scaup or bluebills. I HATE those things!! I shot one out here and it wasn't .00001% as nasty to eat as the ones in La, they say they start eating the fish and get nasty. I'm telling you they are not edible down there, and this is from someone who eats coot like it is prime rib!! So now I need to find a new bird not to shoot... mergansers are nasty too, do they count?


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't hate goldeneyes. I think they are cool birds. However, I don't shoot them. Same with mergansers. I don't hate any bird, except california gulls.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I won't shoot another merganser. I shot one on the opening this year, and I have no desire to shoot one again. Other than that, bring them on!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Spoonie, goldeneye, and common mergansers are on my do-not-shoot list.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmmmm.... Wood duck, Eider, Fulvous Tree duck, scoter, Longtail and Harlequin......Oh wait those are just the ones I have not shot  
Seriously dislike Shovelers, Goldeneyes and Coots......


----------



## coot killer (Nov 13, 2009)

coot lol


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hmmmmm.... Wood duck, Eider, Fulvous Tree duck, scoter, Longtail and Harlequin......Oh wait those are just the ones I have not shot
> Seriously dislike Shovelers, Goldeneyes and Coots......


have you killed a black-bellied tree duck?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, If it flies over my spread, it dies. You wouldnt believe how many times Ive actually thought about taking out some of those **** Seagulls when nothing is flying (Nobody looking of course :lol: ) Thats seriously the only bird that I HATE. Also gotta hate those **** mosqiuto's also. Cant count the times Ive been looking out in the sky & I think I can see a big flock of ducks coming into me from 1000 yards away & when my eyes focus its the **** mosquito's 10 feet away :lol:


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

STEVO said:


> You wouldnt believe how many times Ive actually thought about taking out some of those **** Seagulls when nothing is flying


[begin rant] i can't stand them. if a pigeon is a flying rat then the gull is a sea pigeon. they're worthless and i don't care how many crickets you say they ate. i'd rather see the pigeon as the state bird before a gull. at least i could laugh at that. [end rant]

as far as ducks go, i'm not a big diver fan but i've never really hunted them. spooners are what i pass on. you can stand up and yell "HERE DUCKY DUCKY" and they come crashing into your spread.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it's when you see them out of the corner of your eye and you think it's a lone teal trying to sneak in to your decoys...very deceiving!


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY (Nov 9, 2009)

I Don't hate them but I've shot a many of wood duck back in Louisiana. Now I get out here I kindy miss ole Mr. Woody, don't see many anymore. I would say coot. Always let them go. Lol


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont hate any of them.... won't really pass on much either. I have shot all sorts of different ducks and have found ways to make them all edible, other than mergansers... haven't even tried to shoot those feathered carp. I actually like shooting the GE's, Ringers and little stuff like that that I dont get a whole lot of opportunity to shoot during the season. Spoonies... well, they're action when nothing else is going on so I don't mind whacking a lot of them. I'll eat them so why not? I guess I'm with the others in that I don't have much use for gulls.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I won't shoot Mallards anymore (unless they are going to land in the ocean). Just nothing in it for me anymore. To common I guess. Feel the same way about Canada Geese. Nothing to show for a days work but a big pile of gray and black. No thanks.

As for everything else... game on!! You guys bring up Mergansers quite a bit. I don't mind shooting them, they aren't that bad to eat either, just need to spice it up a bit and cook with some seafood like in gumbo or something. Goldeneyes are one of my top three favorite ducks, love 'em.

More on the Merganser thing. Not bashing here, just curious. For those of you that wouldn't waste a shell on a common, how much chance would a Hooded Merganser have if it landed in your spread? Just curious. If you know what I'm getting at here, what makes the difference for you?

Like it or love it, this great sport of our has something in it for everyone!! Thank goodness for that!!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't hate any of them but I wont shoot Goldeneye or Rudys I very seldom will take a goose.
I hate cleaning GE I Cleaned way to many when I was younger. I think rudys are too cool and geese I hate to carry back.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I won't shoot shovelers, goldeneyes, ruddys, or common mergansers.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Like a few others in here, I don't "hate" any birds. However, after taking a few in the past, I won't take out ruddy's anymore. I have one sitting on a shelf at home, and have eaten 2. They tasted fine to me, just a pain in the arse to clean for next to no meat.
As for the other birds all y'all listed.....I'm an equal opportunity shooter. If it flies, it dies. About 5 years ago, my brother and I both took limits of Common Mergansers. They were tasty, but also a pain to clean.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

geez guys,, sorry about using the "hate" word..I don't harbor hatred or ill will towards any certain group of ducks,, I don't want to be called a "speciest" or anything


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

has anyone ever actually eaten a coot (not cooter)...survival situations aside???


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> has anyone ever actually eaten a coot (not cooter)...survival situations aside???


Yes... lots and lots of them. Used to make duck nuggets out of them and just panfry em after breading the breasts and leg meat. Actually started out hunting the shores of Utah Lake by stalking coots in the tules and jumpshooting whatever ducks I ran across. The Louisiana boys on here have eaten a ton of coots too I'm sure.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

kev said:


> More on the Merganser thing. Not bashing here, just curious. For those of you that wouldn't waste a shell on a common, how much chance would a Hooded Merganser have if it landed in your spread? Just curious. If you know what I'm getting at here, what makes the difference for you?


Depends on if I had the money to get it mounted... if so, ONE drake would die, I wouldn't shoot the hen. If I already had one on the wall or knew I didn't or wouldn't have the money to mount it, I'd probably just take pictures and let it swim around. I do just about everything I can to avoid shooting a bird I won't eat. Rarity and money to get it mounted are the two things that would swing the balance one way or another if one came to visit. 8)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone ever actually eaten a coot (not cooter)...survival situations aside???
> ...


I'll eat a coot over a spoon or a scaup anyday!!
I need to put some of my recipes for them up here, I have about 20 of them!

Rat,
since you brought up hunting methods. I like to just cover the canoe with weeds and then find a big raft of them and paddle upwind. Let the wind blow you into them and aim at a massive group of them
THe most I ever got with one shot was 16!! That was the limit!! I had cripples flopping all over and shot about another 6 shells to finish off the floppers!
I acctually look forward to the end of the hunt so I can chase coots!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


Limit of 16! I hunted a lot of Louisiana south of Interstate 10 since the 70s. Never knew of a limit that high...ah...that must be north of I10.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:
 

> Rat, since you brought up hunting methods. I like to just cover the canoe with weeds and then find a big raft of them and paddle upwind. Let the wind blow you into them and aim at a massive group of them


I've thought about doing that a couple times.... out at FB. I bet with the right wind, you could drift well within range of some ducks if you didn't move, especially since most of them are sleeping during the afternoon. :lol: Coots... no problem, just walk the dike systems and you can usually surprise a bunch of them in kinda out of the way areas.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> has anyone ever actually eaten a coot (not cooter)...survival situations aside???


yes, often


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that surprises me that something that dumb could actually taste good...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> that surprises me that something that dumb could actually taste good...


Just don't rip open the guts when you're cleaning them.... about makes you want to puke. :lol: If you can pull the breast meat out and pull off the legs without bursting the body cavity, you're good to go... otherwise, it smells like you just opened the worst crappy baby's diaper ever.... all that fermenting green pond weed is a horrible smell.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think that is a waterfowl-wide trend...makes me want to throw up cleaning ducks...gotta have a fan or do it outside. But I can field dress deer all day long and that smell doesn't bother me at all...probably since I've been doing the big game cleaning since I was like 5...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I think that is a waterfowl-wide trend...makes me want to throw up cleaning ducks...gotta have a fan or do it outside. But I can field dress deer all day long and that smell doesn't bother me at all...probably since I've been doing the big game cleaning since I was like 5...


Weird... I can clean normal ducks all day long and it doesn't bother me but coots... ewww god, its terrible.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I make it a point to go to my favorite refuge after the big freeze to take out a limit or two of coot in the last month of the hunt. As table fare, they aren't Mallard or Teal by any means. But they are just as good, if not better than 90% of the divers. They do smell a little worse than ducks when cleaning, but all I do is filet off the breast meat.

For all y'all that don't want to eat them......Good. That's just that many more for me!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I try to avoid all divers and coots.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

> I kindy miss ole Mr. Woody, don't see many anymore.


Ya know they have pills for that these days :wink:

I'll shoot and eat any grain eating bird, divers aint very tasty...


----------



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

SPOONIES,MEGANSERS,RINGNECKS SNOWGEESE


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well since I haven't hunted waterfowl since I was like 13 and not very much then, I shoot about anything that comes into range. When I was younger I shot 2 coots and was taking them back to my house when a DWR officer stopped us and asked what we had. I showed him my 2 coots and he took them said you know how to make these taaste good? Then he threw them off the side of the road into the river and grabbed some sagebrush and said eat this. I was shocked. :shock: So like most of you I have never had coot.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't like to shoot mergansers but on a frigid cold bird less day, I have even shot a few of them. Everything else is pretty much fair game for me!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I will not shoot any duck. I hate duck hunting!! There I said It. If I had time to do it right like some dudes on here I could maybe like it again. If I liked it again then I could justify buying new waders and a new shotgun ( my old rustberg died a couple years ago) If I didn't spend all my fall hunting time chaseing big game that tastes way better than those stinky ducks then maybe just maybe I could decide not to shoot a certain kind. The last time I shot ducks about 4 years ago I brought them home and tossed them to the dog a couple times, admired thier lost beauty and threw them In the trash can!! I know its shameful. That is why I will not shoot ducks except with a camera!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I won't shoot a Woody, too few and too pretty. My favorite is the green head. That goes for a canvas back too, if I can tell for sure between a red head and him, I usually can tell the difference. I kind of lay off pinatils too. Still vote for a Woody.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I love Mallards and Goldeneyes


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will pass up golden eyes if other ducks are flying. If there nothing flying by me beside golden eyes then I will take them.I just might have to go get me 7 spooneys this Sunday. :mrgreen: im not picky in less there some of my favorite ducks flying.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I do not like shovelers and i"m not real hot on mallards either!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't shoot ducks. I have a great time shooting at them, but I don't shoot them. Some day I hope to shoot ducks.


----------



## Phil Sanders (Nov 25, 2009)

I hate shooting geese they are so easy and so stupid. It just drives me nuts


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Phil Sanders said:


> I hate shooting geese they are so easy and so stupid. It just drives me nuts


 :roll: So your saying there easy lets see you go out and shoot a limit every time.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

katorade said:


> Phil Sanders said:
> 
> 
> > I hate shooting geese they are so easy and so stupid. It just drives me nuts
> ...


 o-|| o-|| o-||


----------

